# HGH needle size??



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Im going to my local needle exchange next week to get some slin pins for injecting GH Subcutaneous, what size is best

27-guage needle

28-guage needle

29-guage needle????

Also am I right in saying that I should only stick the needle in about 15mm, just over ½"????

Thanks in advance


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

2 different types of pack, you get pack 1 and pack 2.

Pack 1 - is a seeled pack containing a condom lol ( true ), swabs and slin pins and a sharps bin.

Pack 2 - is a seeled pack containing a condom, swabs and a selection of orange and blue needles and 5 2ml barrells and a sharps bin.

You go in and ask for needles and they ask " what would you like 1 or 2 ", they normally do it on a 1 for 1 basis, however when they get to know you you can ask for 2 packs on occassion.

And i would treat it like any other injection, stop a bit before the hilt, they dont break often but can you imagine how you would feel having to go to A & E to have it removed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just use a slin pin...


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i just go to the chemist and ask for my needles. they cost me about four quid for ten including barrels


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I use 1cc 30 guage x 5/16"

U-100 Insulin (1 ml 30mm X 8mm)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I work in a needle exchange.

happy me I can pr**k myself silly for no cost.



Insulin needle 29g for HGH mate


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks chaps, my original question was supposed to read "Insulin pin" size bla bla....lol (typo error)

Ill get some slin pins at the end of the week

Thanks


----------

